# 7/19 anywhere reasonable



## 2knees (Jul 18, 2010)

any slowpokes want to get out tomorrow?  steve-O, grassi?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2010)

You're welcome to ride with me tomorrow. I don't drop people...


----------



## 2knees (Jul 18, 2010)

Nass i assume.  i just dont want to hold anyone back or risk a heart attack on my first time out.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

Probably just be easier to point 2knees in the direction of the dirt jumps on Stone Road. An easy 100 yard walk up the hill to them and then he can coast down to the car when he is done.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

Did the hike a bike yesterday at meriden...So I wouldnt be into too much climbing....But gotta take advantage of this opportunity to ride/drink with 2knees......Count me in ....JP is a possibility hes gonna confirm later

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

Nass is my plan, we could start from Stone road.  No need to worry about holding anyone up.

Let me know if you're in.  I won't be able to get there until about 6.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

We could possibly change to Nepaug, which is more your style I think.  But... 1) It's further away for you guys and 2) I'm not entirely confident that I could put together a loop that hits good stuff and gets us out of there in the ~2 hours of daylight that we'd have.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

bvibert said:


> We could possibly change to Nepaug, which is more your style I think.  But... 1) It's further away for you guys and 2) I'm not entirely confident that I could put together a loop that hits good stuff and gets us out of there in the ~2 hours of daylight that we'd have.



It's also a climb to get in which I powhunter mentioned he wasn't looking to do again..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> It's also a climb to get in which I powhunter mentioned he wasn't looking to do again..



Yeah, there's a few small short sections, but I don't think it's too much climbing??


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

It's nothing near the Meriden mtn climb from what I remember and they need to learn how to climb anyways!

Also looks like rain heading into that area shortly and they say it doesn't dry too quick there.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

Rain could thwart our plans anywhere. :-?  What I see on the radar now seems to be going across the southern part of the state for the most part.


----------



## severine (Jul 19, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, there's a few small short sections, but I don't think it's too much climbing??



I don't recall too strenuous of a climb when you brought me there but it's been a couple of years...


----------



## 2knees (Jul 19, 2010)

I think i'll try for tomorrow instead.  t-storms are supposed to last all day.  

anyone up for a few beers somewhere???


----------



## powhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like this shit will be long gone by 6...Id still like to get a ride in...then have some beers...


----------



## 2knees (Jul 19, 2010)

i'll go home at lunch and grab my bike then.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Looks like this shit will be long gone by 6...Id still like to get a ride in...then have some beers...



I think there are suppose to be 2 rounds of storms, some now and then more this evening around 5-6. You guess is as good as mine as far as weather goes.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

Pat you can use my old bike if ya want....Just gotta see what happens with this weather I guess


----------



## 2knees (Jul 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I think there are suppose to be 2 rounds of storms, some now and then more this evening around 5-6. You guess is as good as mine as far as weather goes.



thats what the weather guy said this morning.  some more nastier storms supposed to fire up this afternoon.  guess we'll just have to see how it plays out.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

If the weather holds are you guys planning on meeting me at Nass?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 19, 2010)

i am 60/40 on this point.  location set on nass?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

I might have to cancel my other plans to come watch this ride tonight!


----------



## 2knees (Jul 19, 2010)

I need to stop by my house first and walk the neighbors dog.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

2knees said:


> I need to stop by my house first and walk the neighbors dog.



Nice side business!

That a new sig? Lets see if you can up that 9.19 per day average.


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2010)

What's the deal with this ride? A go? A maybe? Stone Road?


----------



## powhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

I say game on!!  A few pockets heading our way, but doesnt look bad








Also the wife said we can go swimming and get drunk at my place


Pow


----------



## 2knees (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll try to skip out of work a tad early.  I can be at nass by 6ish.  hopefully that isnt too late for you guys.  but if i dont go home and walk the dog, he's gonna crap all over my house.  (offering to dog sit has been interesting to say the least)

Steve, do you mind if I use your bike?  if thats a problem, i'll stuff mine in the back of the civic.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

Nope ill bring it.....also can someone post stone rd directions

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

This is the Stone road lot:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...14lGPtJinX3NtSxnaj9WJQ&cbp=12,317.06,,0,-1.16

The google directions are usually pretty good, let me know if you have any questions.  I'll be there at 6, and I'll be checking this thread until around 5.  Please post if you plan on being there.


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2010)

Aiming to be there. Stone Road at 6 pm. The "Slow poke" aspect of this ride is too enticing...


----------



## 2knees (Jul 19, 2010)

Greg said:


> Aiming to be there. Stone Road at 6 pm. The "Slow poke" aspect of this ride is too enticing...



dont go messing around with me or i'll unfriend you on facebook.....


----------



## powhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

See you guys at 6


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2010)

2knees said:


> dont go messing around with me or i'll unfriend you on facebook.....



:lol:

Not messing at all bro. I think I've been out like 6 times this season so I'm looking forward to just dilly dallying around the woods. Chasing Brian and WoodCore on one of their epic RAWs is too humbling.


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2010)

2knees said:


> dont go messing around with me or i'll unfriend you on facebook.....



Oh yeah.....you forgot that you'll quit AZ forever too, right?


----------



## yesmandroc (Jul 19, 2010)

I might make it for this. Don't wait for me, though. It's gonna be a photo finish.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2010)

A band of rain is heading this way, looks like it might stay mostly south of Burlington though.  Lets hope so.  I'm still planning on riding at this point.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 19, 2010)

Wish I wasn't all busted up ( not mtb related) and off he bike for a while. This ride sounds like it's going to be fun. I want some pics of vid of Pat hucking everything in sight.


----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2010)

We're clear for now. See you in a few.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 19, 2010)

Posting from bb still at work. Call my cell if doing something later


----------

